# .min file



## Ckyfan (Apr 1, 2003)

what program would I use to open a .min file like example breifing.min please help


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

.min is the extension for files used with Minute Maker. Minute Maker is a Time management tool for recording the minutes and agenda, etc of meetings used on Pocket pc' runing Windows CE. It's not compatable with the Palm OS

Here is the online manual for the program

http://www.smartidz.com/Docs/Minute_ Maker_ for_Pocket_PC_Manual.htm#_Toc514125189

Hope that helps


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

Go here and see if this makes any since to you.

http://help.camcad.com/Importing/Cadence/orcadfilegen.html


----------



## Ckyfan (Apr 1, 2003)

Is there any other program cause this file was from a game and I was just wondering if that was all. Thanks for your help


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Try doing a Google search using *".min file" AND Game* I came up with about 64 hits. See if any ring a bell for a game you have

Good Luck


----------

